# Richard King has passed away



## Chris Blount

It is with heavy heart that I announce the passing of one of our moderators Richard King. Richard started his mod duties here on DBSTalk back in September of 2003. He was both a good friend and a mentor. I will miss him terribly but take comfort in the fact that he is now in a better place. Goodbye Richard and God speed.

http://www.obitadmin.com/pro/obititem.php?cust_id=6&id=16080


----------



## hdtvfan0001

OMG!!!

He was indeed a terrific mod and great contributor here for a very long time. I'm stunned.


----------



## sigma1914

My condolences. Was it unexpected?


----------



## Go Beavs

Wow. I don't know quite what to say...

Rest in Peace Richard.


----------



## Chris Blount

Last I heard is that he had a brain tumor and was getting treated but he said it was OK and would keep us posted. So sad.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Goodbye Mr. King, you will be missed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know that this was not unexpected. Richard started making plans quite some time ago but of course, one always holds out hope. 

My friend Richard was always in good spirits, every time I talked or corresponded with him, and he was a strong influence on me in my early days as a staff member. There's a lot about DBSTALK that bears his personal stamp, and I am pleased and honored to have known him.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wow... over the years, I had many a conversations with him...

Great guy, great person.

Sad loss.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Very sad to hear. I always enjoyed him talking about his musical interests.
Rest in peace Richard.


----------



## Cholly

Sad news, indeed! I'd missed his presence here on DBSTALK for some time -- his talk about recording he'd done, his problems with his rentals, his love of photography and his many undertakings, not the least of which was his presence here. He became a friend to all who exchanged posts with him. RIP, Richard! :crying_sa


----------



## dave29

Wow, only 62 years old. 

RIP Richard


----------



## Nick

I am stunned! Richard was a good friend and the only DBSTalk member I have personally met. In fact, toward the end of his infamous "world tour" back in 03 or 04(?) he came out of his way to my home to meet and check me out . We went to lunch together that day and we PM'd a lot and talked by phone afterward until the past year or so since he disclosed the tumor.

Richard King was truly one of the good guys, a true friend to me, and I'm sure, of many others. He will be missed. My heartfelt condolences go out to his family.

May you rest in peace, *rking401*, may you rest in peace.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Sorry to hear my heart goes out to his family


----------



## Henry

I never met the _Gentle Man called Richard_ but I am impressed by the thoughtful and caring sentiments of so many here. It alone says it all.

_R.I.P. Richard King_


----------



## Edmund

RIP, Richard King.


----------



## APB101

Chris Blount said:


> It is with heavy heart that I announce the passing of one of our moderators Richard King. Richard started his mod duties here on DBSTalk back in September of 2003. He was both a good friend and a mentor. I will miss him terribly but take comfort in the fact that he is now in a better place. Goodbye Richard and God speed.
> 
> http://www.obitadmin.com/pro/obititem.php?cust_id=6&id=16080


I'm very sorry for this loss.


----------



## MysteryMan

I lost a cousin yesterday due to a brain tumor. Now this. Very sad. R.I.P. Richard.


----------



## Phil T

I am so sad to hear about Richard's passing. I did not have the pleasure of meeting him, but over the years, I followed his posts and exchanged many PM's with him. He was truly a great individual and you would always be prepared to smile when reading his posts.


----------



## Geronimo

Like others I did not have the pleasure of meeting but I wish I had. He and i often disagred but i always respected him and he certainly always treated me with respect. the world asa whole and the online community in particular need more people like that.


----------



## dpeters11

My condolences to everyone that knew him, and to his family.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I met Richard at CES just before I became a moderator. True gentlemen, helped me get around CES, gave me many great tips.

I hoped we'd get to see each other at CES again someday. At least I know I will see him in the CES in Heaven. 

Peace, Richard. You done many good things, now you get to do them in Heaven.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I never met him, and I didn't know him well... but his name is all over the place here, and he has been noticeably missed as he had cut down on his activities here recently. He will be missed even by those of us who only knew him as a name on the screen.


----------



## Mark Holtz

My condolences extend to his family.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

I never had the chance to meet Richard in person, either, though I interacted with him often over the years I've been here. He was one of the "old, grizzled veterans" of DBSTalk when I made my first appearance here.

Today is a sad day, indeed. Richard will be sorely missed. Though I imagine right about now he's sitting behind a sound board making heavenly music with someone.


----------



## Sixto

So sad. Condolences to Family.


----------



## damondlt

Thats sad! 
May he RIP!


----------



## LOCODUDE

My condolences to his family, and friends... R.I.P. Richard King.


----------



## juan ellitinez

Rest in Peace Mr King!!


----------



## WERA689

Rest in Peace, Richard. You will be missed by many. My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## fluffybear

My deepest condolences to his family. 

DBSTalk has lost a legend


----------



## stevenv

My thoughts & prayers go out to Richard's family & friends. RIP Richard...


----------



## Grentz

Too young. Very sad. RIP Richard.


----------



## LI-SVT

Goodby Mr. King.


----------



## P Smith

R.I.P. Richard ...


----------



## machavez00

Requiem Aeternam dona eis, Domine, et lux perpetuae luceat eis. Requiescant in pace.
Amen.
Eternal rest, grant unto him O Lord 
and let perpetual light shine upon him.
May he rest in peace Amen


----------



## davring

A true gentleman, he will be missed. Never met him but had numerous chats with him over the years about hurricanes as he lived not far from me. 
My condolences go out to his family.


----------



## Drew2k

Very sorry to hear of Richard's passing. My condolences to his friends and family here and in the real world...


----------



## The Merg

My condolences to Richard's friends and family in their time of sorrow.

- Merg


----------



## LameLefty

My deepest sympathy and condolences to his family and all who knew him here.


----------



## smiddy

I always called him King Richard. I will miss him, he was a great person. Rest In Peace sir!


----------



## Satelliteracer

My condolences to his family and to his friends here at DBS Talk. 62 is young. Same age my father passed. Way too young


----------



## loudo

Deepest condolences, from our family to his. He will be missed.


----------



## Chris Blount

Here are some of the things Richard did in his final days:

http://www.richardkingmedia.com/


----------



## Alebob911

R.I.P Richard King. Too young....


----------



## mhayes70

Condolences to Family.


----------



## SteveHas

Offering my kindest condolences to the entire family


----------



## tonyd79

Sad to hear. The best to everyone who he touched and especially his family.


----------



## rtkirton

So sorry to hear that he has passed on. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Sandy

My sympathy to his family. I hope they know his DBS family loved him, too.


----------



## bookbinder

Wow! This is a great loss of a talented person indeed. My deepest condolences to his family and friends. He will be missed.


----------



## Alan Gordon

This was just pointed out to me...

My condolences to his friends and family in this unfortunate time. 

~Alan


----------



## Groundhog45

So sorry to hear this. Rest in Peace, Richard.


----------



## Smuuth

Sympathy and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## phrelin

I didn't know Richard, but I got to know something about him as a person in his posts in a couple of threads on the economy. I already missed his presence, but feel sad that I'll never get to read another one his posts.

In 2010, the economy was not doing right by him. But he didn't lay blame except to say:


Richard King said:


> Nah, it's sunspots.


By my standards he was way, way too young to be taken from this world.

RIP


----------



## coolman302003

R.I.P. Richard. 

My condolences to his family and friends during this time.


----------



## braven

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## chick3112215

My fiance new hims, says he was a classy guy got some pm's from him before, he is saddened by this news, we send our condolences and prayers to his family and friends. Life's too short.......


----------



## Carolina

I didn't know him personally, but I used to come here and read posts. I loved his posts on Music. I noticed he hadn't been around, but simply thought he was busy with other things.
It was a great shock to learn of his death! R.I.P. Richard.


----------



## drded

R.I.P., Richard. Condolences to the family.

Dave


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

R.I.P., Richard. Condolences to the family.


----------



## Carl Spock

I am shocked and saddened.

I greatly enjoyed my conversations with Richard on this board about music. He was a fixture in the pro music establishment in Minneapolis for years, outfitting many studios. He often told of building one for Prince, with his real coup finding purple patch cables that Prince loved.

We would converse on DBSTalk about music in Minneapolis in the 1980s, with bands like the Jayhawks, Soul Asylum and Trip Shakespeare getting their start. He knew those guys and loved the scene. I marveled over his stories.

God's speed, Richard. I love you.

- Gregg


----------



## AntAltMike

There was a Richard King who used to get into firestorms with Zuma Hans over at DBSForums a decade ago. I never determined if these two Richard Kings were the same person. If they were, he certainly exhibited a different temperment here than he did over there.


----------



## Malibu13

Richard was one of the Best and i am quite sad to hear of his passing. Our family sends our deepest condolences to his family in this time of need. 

Farewell Richard, you will be missed.


----------



## Steve615

Sad news to hear indeed. Richard and I had several lively conversations in the past. A fun and witty,but serious man. My deepest condolences to his family and the DBS family for the loss. 

R.I.P. Richard,you will be missed.


----------



## tfederov

RIP good sir.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

My condolences to Richard's friends and family. 

Fair winds and following seas to a friend who'll missed by many. 

Mike


----------



## Rob Glasser

So sorry to hear this, he was a great and kind person. He helped me a lot here when I first started. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Surveyor40

We are diminished this day by his passing - Rest in Peace Richard, you will be in our prayers. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Supramom2000

I got to know Richard in the Watercooler and OT forums. I greatly enjoyed reading his thoughts and his shared knowledge. He was always kind and sincere.

I am so sorry for his loss. It will be felt by us and many others. A sign of a good man.

Rest in peace and keep watch over us until we meet again.

Shannon


----------



## snewo

Sorry to hear about this. I lost my Dad to a brain tumor almost 11 years ago...he was only 3 years younger than Richard. Sorry to say but the pain only dulls, it doesn't go away.

-Snewo


----------



## Nighthawk68

Rest In Peace Richard!!


----------



## mwgiii

Richard was one of my favorites here at DBSTalk. I hope his family knows how much he helped people around here over the years.


----------



## jpx5

My condolences to his family and friends during this time


----------



## redsoxfan26

WOW... Richard was one of the first members to welcome me here to this forum. He will be missed.


----------



## CopyCat

My condolences to everyone that knew him and to his family.


----------



## cb7214

Our thoughts and prayers go out Richard's family. He will be greatly missed


----------



## Rob-NovA

RIP Richard. Your posts and influences will be missed!


----------



## tampa8

Very sad indeed. Please let his family know we care.


----------



## Chris Blount

tampa8 said:


> Very sad indeed. Please let his family know we care.


I have contacted his family and they are aware of this thread.


----------



## James Long

This is certainly one of those "words escape me" moments. It is a lot easier to write a few hundred words on DBS service than to express what the loss of Richard means.

He will certainly be missed.


----------



## PCampbell

Way to soon..RIP


----------



## BobaBird

Richard will be greatly missed by the on-line community. My condolences to his friends and family across the country, especially his homes in Florida and Minnesnowta.


----------



## Aransay

My big codnoel oal hsi amily and relaive erst inepace rte mdoeror


----------



## mhking

I've enjoyed Richard's words and comments over the years. I mentioned to him once long ago of the irony of names - my younger brother shares his name. He'll definitely be missed.


----------



## Kevin L

I'll remember his family in my prayers.

Kevin


----------



## dmurphy

Sorry to hear this... Rich was one of those folks that seemed to know a bit about everything. A true loss.


----------



## Reggie3

Best wishes for his family. A loss to us all


----------



## lugnutathome

His spirit lives on here. RIP

Don "silence goes here" Bolton


----------



## onebadmofo

New to the board, but God speed Richard.

And to those that knew him, my condolences...


----------



## domingos35

My condolences to his Family.
RIP Richard











Buy American :flag:


----------



## paulman182

Always a gentleman, courteous and helpful.

Thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## Neil Derryberry

I had no idea Richard had passed or was even sick. What a loss.. I don't have the words.

I got to visit Richard at his home in Vero Beach, FL when I was driving through there on business 6 or 7 years ago. I spent most of the day with him talking about pro audio, the board here, family, beer.. you name it. He was a kind soul and a very open and engaging fellow. I haven't been around here much in recent years but we followed each other on Facebook and he always had something interesting or funny or both to say. He was a great guy and while I'm sorry to see that he has passed I believe he's at peace.

RIP Richard.. you will be missed.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Richard you were a great friend, you were always ready to help those in need. I will miss you my friend.


----------



## peano

You are in a better place Richard. Rest peacefully.


----------



## Jeffiecare

Thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## 1953

Condolences to his family and friends. Mr. Kings contributions to this site were very much appreciated.

1953


----------



## barryb

my heart is heavy.... may he rest in peace.


----------



## rey_1178

RIP


----------



## Dude111

Wow this is very sad....... I was already sad this morning when i read RODNEY KING has passed away also!!!!



God bless you Richard!


----------



## Allen Noland

I actually had pleasure of meeting Richard several years ago at CES. This is sad news.


----------



## skatingrocker17

I didn't know him or know if I've ever run across a post from him but it's still sad to see a loss in the community regardless. Rest in peace.


----------



## fireponcoal

RIP. sad indeed.


----------



## NR4P

May his family and friends find peace and comfort in their memories of him.


----------



## Athlon646464

I just saw this thread....

My condolences to his friends and family.....


----------



## digital223

My deepest sympathies to the King family and all that knew him.


----------



## bonscott87

RIP and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## xmguy

Wow. I didn't know Richard on this forum. But best wishes to his family and friends. May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## brant

i've been away for awhile; just check in and saw this news. i'm quite saddened for his family and friends.


----------

